# Coax line configuration Duo 322



## livewire22 (May 21, 2009)

Hello, Im trying to reconfigure the dish network coax lines on a house i was working at where i accidentally cut the cable lines on the side of the house. The customer has two lines coming out the dish, four rooms with televisions w/ one duo dvr 625 in one room and a duo 322 in the other. They have two lines going to the 625 and one line going to each of the other three rooms. I hooked up one of the lines coming from the satellite dish to one of the lines going to the 625 room and the other line in that room is sending the signal back outside where it is hooked up to one of the rooms without a box. Those two tv's are getting picture. I hooked up the other line coming out of the satellite dish to the 322 room which is getting picture, but it only has one line going to that room so I cant send the signal back out to the fourth room to get the fourth room picture. I know the 322 line can be diplexed somehow to get the fourth room working but...i cant get it to work. There is also an antenna on the back of the 322 box if that helps. I cant get that damn fourth room to get picture! Anybody please help.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

There has to be a cable from the 4th TV going somewhere, where does it go? There should also be a cable coming out of the TV2 coax on the 322, where does that go? If it's diplexed the cable from TV2 on the back of the 322 would go into a diplexer (that looks like a splitter) along with the incoming Sat signal. That cable would have to run to another diplexer where the TV2 signal is seperated out and the TV2 UHF sent to TV#4.


----------



## livewire22 (May 21, 2009)

the cable from the fourth tv runs outside to a diplexer on the side of the house and and is hooked up to the *uhf* input. The cable hooked up to TV2 on the 322 goes out to a diplexer behind its tv, I think hooked up to the *SAT* input. So there is two diplexers, one behind the tv and one on the side of the house.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

livewire22 said:


> the cable from the fourth tv runs outside to a diplexer on the side of the house and and is hooked up to the *uhf* input. The cable hooked up to TV2 on the 322 goes out to a diplexer behind its tv, I think hooked up to the *SAT* input. So there is two diplexers, one behind the tv and one on the side of the house.


Maybe the 2 diplexers should be connected together seeing they are normally used in pairs.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

This pic should easily be worth 1000 words...

The single line between the diplexers is typically the house's pre-wired cable run. At the receiver, there is a "Christmas tree" formed by the diplexer with the DPP Separator cascading off the diplexer's SAT port, and the TV2 output being connected to the ANT or VHF/UHF port.

Outside the house at the service box (or somewhere by the dish), a second diplexer is used to split the signals back out. The SAT port on the diplexer is hooked to the dish's LNB, and the ANT port is connected to the line that feeds the TV2.


----------



## livewire22 (May 21, 2009)

You all are the best!


----------



## SuperDish06 (Mar 21, 2006)

BattleZone 

Great article with simple explanation, I am running into similar issue, can you please tell me how to configure it. A similar picture with explanation would be great.

I have Superdish with 118, 119 and 110 connected to DP33 (in receiver it shows it as DP34). I want to configure DVR 625 in Family room with one cable running through wall to DP34 switch and configure second TV in master bedroom with cable running from DP34. DP34 is in basement with connection to other rooms with 311 receivers. I also have DPP44 not connected anywhere now. I want to use that along with DP34 (cascade) to configure all rooms.

Little expert opinion from you will be great.

Thanks in advance.

VJ


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

All you need is the 44 and a couple diplexers.

Single cable from the 44 to the room with the DVR, diplex out TV2 and use a separator at the receiver. Single cables to each 311.


----------



## SuperDish06 (Mar 21, 2006)

I tried doing that but still have issues. do I need to use seperator and diplexer near TV? how does it backfeed signal?
visual diagram would be great, can you point to a link.

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The only thing different in your setup is that there is a switch between the dish and the diplexer on the left. The output of the switch goes into the SAT side of the diplexer.










If using a DPP44, the power inserter can go where shown, between the separator and the diplexor, or in line from the "combined" side of the diplexer. If using a DPP33, there's no power inserter to worry about.

NOTE: a DP34 is NOT a DishPro*PLUS* switch, and therefore you'd have to run 2 lines to each dual-tuner, one per tuner, and would then NOT use separators.


----------



## SuperDish06 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks BattleZone. I will try this today and let you know how it goes.

VJ


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SuperDish06 said:


> I tried doing that but still have issues.


Is one of your issues that you're trying to use a DP34 with a DPP33?


----------



## SuperDish06 (Mar 21, 2006)

I currently have DP33. Configuration in the receiver shows DP34, I recently moved and they installed DP33 in place for DP34. 

I have DPP44 which I bought it before. I am planning to install DPP44 and cascade it with DP34 to make 6 rooms active. I can move receiver to any room based on requirement.

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You cannot link a 34 with a 44. Get a second 44.


----------



## SuperDish06 (Mar 21, 2006)

How about cascading DP33 to DP44.

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## SuperDish06 (Mar 21, 2006)

BattleZone 

I tried above configuration with DP33 switch, but I don't get display on second TV. Dish technician told me to go to channel 66 or 74 still no luck. I don't know how to make this work. I am trying this from last few days. What do you think is the issue. 

Let me know what I should do.

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

FIRST THING TO CHECK - both your TV2 RF output and the analog tuner need to be set to the same thing - either AIR OR CABLE. Once you have them the same, THEN check tha the channels are the same and your cabling is OK.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Menu 6, 1, 5 should get you to the Modulator section.

There, you can change the channel that the TV2 signal gets sent out on, and whether you are using the Antenna or Cable configuration on your TV's tuner.

Old TVs only understood channels above 13 as "UHF" channels, and expected to get them over an antenna. But the FCC didn't license the entire UHF band for TV, and there are a number of gaps in the frequency range that are used for other things.

When cable companies started carrying more channels than 2-13, they decided that since they weren't restricted to broadcast restrictions (signals going out over the air), they might as well use those gaps, so they completely reorganized the frequencies used above ch 13, filling in all of the gaps and extending the channels above the UHF frequency range as well. So, even though many of the same frequencies are used between UHF and the upper cable channels, the actual channel *number* isn't going to match. Originally, only cable company set-top boxes could tune "cable" line-ups, but soon manufacturers added "cable-ready" tuners to their TVs, and so "cable-ready" TVs can be set to have their tuners work in "antenna" (UHF) mode, or in "cable" mode. Whichever mode you select on your TV, you must match on the sat receiver's modulator.

By default, Dish's receivers output on CH 60 if you select Antenna, and on CH 73 if you select Cable on the modulator settings. You can adjust the actual channel within a limited range to meet your own needs.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey people, let's not get sloppy about our model numbers. In the context of mixing and matching, it makes all the difference.

There is no DP33, DPP34 nor DP44.

I don't think you can connect a DP34 with a DPP44.

Cascading DISH switches doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## SuperDish06 (Mar 21, 2006)

Harsh,

How do you connect more than 4 rooms with out cascading two switches. earlier i have seen that you can cascade DP44 to DP34 or two DP34's. Let me know if this is not correct.

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

SuperDish06 said:


> Harsh,
> How do you connect more than 4 rooms with out cascading two switches. earlier i have seen that you can cascade DP44 to DP34 or two DP34's. Let me know if this is not correct.VJ


YOU CAN cascade from a DPP44 to a DP34 and then from that one to a second DP34. I'm doing it. Come see my garage if you don't believe it.:grin:


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Sense I still feel there is some confusion about this whole switch thing. I'm going to lay them out.









DP21sw:
Dish Pro 21 switch. Has to have a line to each tuner (two would be needed for a dual tuner). Can only use DP LNB's (dual, single, twin, or quad). Typical configuration would either be in a two sat set up, or a three sat set up. When used in a three sat set up you would use a DP Twin/Quad, and a Dual/Single. Run a line from the Twin/Quad to one side of the switch, and from the Dual/Single to the other side. The output would go to the receiver.









DP34sw:
Dish Pro 34 switch. Has to have a line to each tuner. Can be cascaded off, a DP34sw, or a DPP44sw. Can only use DP LNB's (dual, single, twin, or quad).









DPP33sw:
Dish Pro Plus 33 switch: Can utilize separators (to run only one line for a dual tuner), or one line to each tuner. Can be cascaded off a DP34sw, or a DP44sw. Can not cascade off of this switch with anything. Can only use DP LNB's (dual, single, twin, or quad).









DPP44sw:
Dish Pro Plus 44 switch. Can utilize separators (to run only one line for a dual tuner), or one line to each tuner. Can be cascaded off a DP34sw (it wouldn't be ideal to cascade a 44sw off a 34sw, but it can be done), or a DP44sw. Can use DP LNB's (dual, single, twin, or quad). Can also use DPP LNB's. (However I've always been told by more experienced techs not to use DPP LNB's if at all possible as there can be switch confliction between the two DPP switches.)

Diplexers can be installed anywhere between the switches, and the receivers to inject/remove a UHF/VHF signal.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Cascading is literally taking a receiver output from one switch and sending to the satellite input of another. That is how things are done over in D* land.

Dish uses a pass-through setup where capable switches have both outputs for receivers and "to additional switch" ports. In these scenarios, you connect the "to additional switch ports" to the satellite inputs of the downstream switches leaving all of the receiver outputs available.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SuperDish06 said:


> How do you connect more than 4 rooms with out cascading two switches.


Lets get down to the nitty gritty and talk receivers instead of rooms. It is so much easier for you to plainly state what you're trying to do as opposed to you asking questions that may or may not be relevant.

How many of what kind of receivers are you trying to connect?

Remember that using a DP34 forces you into running two wires to a dual satellite tuner receiver and chews up two outputs on the DP34.


----------

